# [xsane] ne voit pas mon scanner [resolu]

## nuts

Je tourne sous gentoo amd64 et mon scanner HP fonctionnait sur ma derniere installe. En user comme en root si je lance xsane, il me dit que j'ai n'ai pas de scanner.

```
# lsusb 

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:5c11 Hewlett-Packard PhotoSmart C4200 Printer series

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 059f:1018 LaCie, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger Plus

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c216 Logitech, Inc. Dual Action Gamepad

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

```
# sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x5c11 [Photosmart C4200 series]) at libusb:001:005

found USB scanner (vendor=0x046d, product=0x08f6 [Camera]) at libusb:004:002

```

```
# scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

je vois pas quoi faire.

----------

## guilc

hplip est installé avec le use "scanner" ?

----------

## nuts

ah non, je vais tester

----------

